# "Cold Smoked" Teriyaki Beef Jerky And The AMNS



## daricksta (May 30, 2018)

Recently I got the 6x6 A-MAZE-N Smoker (AMNS) and used it first with apple wood Dust to smoke cheeses a couple of weeks ago. It worked incredibly well. I had filled three rows with Dust. The Dust lit easily and it only burned 1.5 rows over 4 hours. I decided to use it again for smoking teriyaki beef jerky, this time using hickory Dust. Again over the 6-hour smoke, it never stopped smoking, and burned about 3 rows. It doesn't put out as much smoke at one time as can happen with the AMNPS, but you want that lesser smoke flow when cold smoking to avoid harsh, bitter smoke flavors. I'm going to be using my AMNS after Copper River Salmon is available to cold smoke a couple of brined sockeye fillets.

The only thing is that it won't fit where my 5x8 AMNPS fits in my MES 30 Gen 1 smoker--on the double rails next to heating element box. I need to place it on the bottom rack which means the food above it on the 3rd rack is subjected to heat generated by the tray. Halfway through the smoke I switched positions with the 1st and 3rd racks to compensate for it. I also had to adjust the controller heat downward by about 20°F from my set point of 160°. But for me I'm sold on the AMNS for cold smokes because it's so much easier to use than the separate MB Cold Smoker unit or building a mailbox mod. My MES sits on a smallish card table 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 and I didn't want to get into the hassle of being a section of flexible foil air duct running from something on the ground to my smoker up on the table.

Anyway--onto the making of the beef jerky. I use only London Broil (top round), either a roast or steaks, whichever's on sale) and slice it myself on my Nesco Food Slicer. I won a vacuumed meat tumbler in an A-MAZE-N giveaway contest last year and it's proven perfect for marinating beef. I've made my own teriyaki marinade but have settled on this as both easy and perfect for teriyaki beef: https://www.mezzetta.com/product/10306220.html?Search=kona coast. It's Mezzetta Kona Coast Island Teriyaki Marinade & Grilling Sauce, made in good 'ol American Canyon, CA! This time I made two 2 lbs. batches of sliced top round, tossing one batch and one bottle of marinade into the tumbler.

I've already written about the smoke. Just to add to it, not only switched the two racks a the 3-hour mark but turned the sliced meats over at the same time. The meat turned out exactly the way my family prefers it, meat candy: soft and chewy. I think it's the best I've ever made.


----------



## dcecil (May 30, 2018)

Nicely done, looks tasty


----------



## dwdunlap (May 30, 2018)

Your jerky looks good and I'd like to try it. Can you post a recipe with ingredients, spices and directions please?

I won't have a tumbler but plan to use a Zip Loc bag for menenading. 

I am also interested in the smoking phase. I will be getting a PID for for my smoker and would like to test low temp smoking. Need temps you used and for how long. Also, how you know when to take them off.


----------



## daricksta (May 30, 2018)

dwdunlap, I just replied to your message.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2018)

It sure looks good!
Great work!
Al


----------



## dwdunlap (Jun 2, 2018)

daricksta said:


> dwdunlap, I just replied to your message.


Did you receive my reply sent Thursday including my Word doc? I ask as I do not do well with MSF procedures.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 2, 2018)

dwdunlap said:


> Did you receive my reply sent Thursday including my Word doc? I ask as I do not do well with MSF procedures.


Just saw it. Gave you a reply that's a placeholder until I can read your notes and respond in greater detail.


----------

